# Greetings, Brethren!



## MaineMason (Sep 4, 2014)

I am a new member, posting under MaineMason. I'm a fifth generation Master Mason and a junior officer of my lodge where I am working the chairs. I'm also a 32nd degree member of the Massachusetts Consistory, Valley of Boston,  and working my Chapter degrees for Royal Arch, as well as a trained Dad Advisor for DeMolay and worked with several of my Brethren to start a new DeMolay chapter at our Blue Lodge. 

All that having only been raised about 18 months ago!

I'm eager to connect with Brethren around the country and always ready to learn. Thanks to the admins for creating and keeping this site up, I've just discovered it and liked what I saw here!

Bro. MaineMason


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you! You'd think I was at Lodge all the time, and this month, I AM! However, it will be fun to hang out here. York Rite folks might be interested in knowing that I'll be taking my Royal Arch degree in an actual quarry! While I find the YR degrees, so far, deeply meaningful, I joined Scottish Rite first (at the Lodge in Massachusetts where my father took his SR degrees) due to family history. However, since our Blue Lodge also has Chapter and I am working the chairs, I thought it would be a good idea to do at least the RA degrees so that, if I ever do end up in the East, I understand. Well, that's how I thought about it until I started York Rite. So far, I'm extremely impressed with what I have learned about the Craft. 

In case anyone's interested, our Blue Lodge is interesting in that the number of members and officers under 50 is quite large, including our last two Past Masters. That's what it takes, and people willing to work the chairs, to keep the Craft alive. Maine is teeming with new Masons, and our new DeMolay chapter just got four new applicants.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 5, 2014)

Greetings and welcome. Enjoy the rituals in the quarry; that sounds fun. I am in both Rites, but I am much more active in the York Rite.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello from England


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome brother. We are glad you found the site. There are many brothers from different areas of the world in here.  I am from the Dallas-Fort Worth area of Texas. Seems like you have accomplished alot in a short amount of time, that is awesome.  Our beloved fraternity is blessed to have added a passionate brother to it.


----------



## goomba (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard, glad that you are here!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome, always glad to have another brother here.


----------



## Companion Joe (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 7, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> Welcome





Companion Joe said:


> Welcome



As far as we know, this will be the last Royal Arch degree given at the quarry and it has been a big deal in York Rite in Maine for decades. Our H.P. who is also the outgoing W.M. of our blue lodge wants to make sure the four of us go through it and everyone says it's THE degree to do in that way. He's my mentor, and the one who put me in the line at Blue Lodge. He may retire, but he'll always be my mentor. I'll write about it at the end of the month, when it happens!


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 7, 2014)

Some day, I would like to attend a UGLE lodge when visiting the UK. As involved as I am though I fear that I might make a mistake on something and not be admitted to sit in lodge. Even in the US the F.P.O.F. vary, though the G.L. of Maine, apparently, uses a very ancient rite inherited from the G.L. of Massachusetts, inherited from England.


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 8, 2014)

Mike Martin said:


> Hello from England


Thanks for the greetings from the UK! My great-grandfather was raised in an English lodge, though I'd have to go look at exactly where, but it would have been in Birmingham.


----------

